# Thinking bout a female white GSD puppy :)



## crackal (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi guys, Im new here and this is my first post :blush:. Ive been really wanting a female white GSD puppy, but the thing is, ive already got a 7 month old male GSD who is really playful(and not neutered). Would it be a bad idea to get her? 

ps. i would like to breed them in the future


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you want to be a responsible dog owner, then YES it is a bad idea to get another dog for the next few years.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...67994-should-i-get-two-puppies-dogs-once.html

As far as breeding goes, giving you the extra years will give you time to fit test your dog and get on the track for becoming a 'responsible breeder' with all that entails:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html

Never too early to start with getting the knowledge and experience to breed down the line though...

aw:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i were going to have 2 dogs my first dog would
have to be well trained and highly socialized before
i bring home another dog (puppy). do you know anything
about breeding? are your dogs breed worthy?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sigh. Where to start?

Having two puppies at once is three times as much work, so it's a really bad idea. Unless you essentially keep them separated most of the time, work, train, play, and socialize each one separately, and become very diligent about individual training, two puppies will tend to bond more to each other than to you. This creates a two-against-one situation where they will plot against you at every turn, and do their best to make your life difficult and frustrating. If you really want two dogs, wait until the first one is well trained, well behaved, reasonably mature, free of any temperament/behavior problems, and neutered.

Which brings me to the "breeding" scenario you have in mind. If you are not an expert about dogs in general, GSDs in particular, and GSD genetics in detail, you should not be breeding. There are many, many good reasons for this: Firstly, there is already an overabundance of backyard breeders pumping out poorly-bred GSDs out there and we don't need ANY more of them. Secondly, breeding is more than just getting a male and a female and letting them do their thing. You need to understand pedigrees and how they may combine, understand your particular dogs, and recognize whether they are actually breeding quality. This means hip/elbow x-rays to ensure they are free of dysplasia, amongst many other tests for heritable health issues which may be hidden, including sexually transmitted disease. It means considerable expense in properly caring for the mother and pups. You should understand the pregnancy and birthing process and how to care for neonates, what to look for in terms of health and development. You will need to socialize and imprint the young pups. It is a TON of work and significant expense in terms of veterinary bills, care and supplies. If you don't know what you're doing, things can take a sudden turn and go downhill very quickly. The mother dog could die, the pups could die.

Before you even consider breeding, you must ensure that your dogs have impeccable health, conformation, and temperament. Too many GSDs have poor nerves, are reactive, fear-aggressive, dog-aggressive, dysplastic, etc. To prove that your dogs are worthy of breeding, not only do you have to do the health tests I mentioned above, you must actually train them and have temperament and trainability evaluated by a neutral third party--most people do this by acheiving titles in Obedience, Schutzhund, Agility, Tracking, Herding, etc. This too is a ton of work and dedication.

If everything I just said sounds like Greek to you, you should not be breeding dogs. 

If you are really interested in breeding dogs, you must study, watch, and learn about GSDs. This is best done by having a mentor, someone who is experienced and successful in the breed, that can guide and teach you. This process takes YEARS. I have had GSDs for over 20 years, have read, studied, watched, learned, trained, tested, and titled dogs, and yet, I still don't know enough to be a breeder. That gives you some idea of how much there is to learn. It takes time and love and dedication, as well as strong ethics, to breed dogs the right way. Most people have careers, families, and lives, and simply don't have the time, ability, or wherewithal to devote their lives to the future of the GSD. 

In short, breeding is not something you do on a whim for fun or because you think puppies are cute. It is blood, sweat, and tears. It is very costly, in every way. Anyone less than 110% dedicated should leave the breeding to those who are. For those who simply have a dog for companionship, enjoy your dog, spay/neuter when appropriate, and don't give breeding another thought!


----------



## Puppy Love (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, so sorry to jump in on your thread, but I have just joined and I have a similar question...this being the reason I joined. First, let me apologize, I cannot figure out how to post my own thread..I have tried to but I am new to being on websites like this. 

I have a 10 month old male GSD. We are going to pick up a 5 1/2 yr old female GSD, she is spayed. She is also my pups mother. The owners are no longer breeding due to a change in lifestyle. We are leaving tomorrow night to drive across 3 state lines to pick her up! Is this going to be a bad idea? Now after reading some of this, I am getting a little worried? But being that she already lives with 2 of her pups (both from my pups litter) should it be an issue? My biggest fear is uprooting her, since they are such loyal dogs I am afraid of her going into depression.


----------

